# [Q] dragon touch 7 inch tablet



## chris0488 (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a dragon touch mid70404w tablet and i need the stock firmware to fix it and i cant find it anywere i have looked everywere for over a week, if someone could help me out it would be appreciated.

Specification:

Operation system: Android 4.0 supports HD Flash 11
CPU: Allwinner A10 Cortex A8 1.2G
Screen: 7 inches 5 Points Capacitive Touch 16:9 .800 * 480
Storage: 8GB
Memory: DDR3 512MB
Storage Extend: 128MB-32GB SD/TF Support
Wifi: 802.11b/g/n
Camera:0.3Mpx
G-Sensor: All gravity induction
Battery: 3200mAh
Play Time: 8 hour music for music, with earphone, 5 hours above for video, HDMI output playing time above 3 hours
Language: English, Spanish, French, German, Italian, Korean, Polish, Russian, Chinese Simple, Chinese Tradition 
Browser: Google Chrome Browser,
Online entertainment: Support Online video, online TV, online Movie, Online Music, Online Radio.
Game: 3D Game can be supported by internal 3d accelerate of hardware. There are more than 200 thousand kind of free software in Google Play
Music Playing: MP3,WMA,APE,FLAC,WAV Format
Video Playing: Formats Support: MKV(H.264 HP), AVI, RM/RMVB, MPEG-1,MPEG-2 
Video Output: HDMI 720P to 1080P to 2160P full HD output, and Video output (AV output)
USB: USB2.0
Accessories: Charger, USB cable. Box. User Manual
Dimensions: 7.6 * 4.7 * 0.45 inches


----------



## SammiSaysHello (Dec 29, 2012)

you'd have to contact the manufacturer of the tablet because I doubt you can find the stock firmware for an 'unknown' tablet such as this


----------



## chris0488 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Working Firmware*

The firmware for the momo9, visual land connect 7, Micromax Funbook work on the 7 inch dragon touch tablets.
I am running 4.1.2 Jelly Bean on mine now.


----------



## defiant07 (Feb 26, 2013)

random noob question: how do you root this tablet.  i have tried superoneclick and binary's method, neither worked.

thanks and peace


----------



## chris0488 (Mar 5, 2013)

Unlock Root is what i used


----------



## defiant07 (Mar 8, 2013)

chris0488 said:


> Unlock Root is what i used

Click to collapse



thanks man, I will give that a try.


----------



## Devaj101 (Mar 22, 2013)

*?*

Did the program work properly? cuz i got the same tablet and there is like no other known way too root this thing on the Internet.


----------



## eugene373 (Mar 26, 2013)

Devaj101 said:


> Did the program work properly? cuz i got the same tablet and there is like no other known way too root this thing on the Internet.

Click to collapse



I've got this here: http://www.amazon.com/Google-Android-Capacitive-Screen-Gsensor/dp/B008OIH4DQ

So far the Unlock Root is the only thing I've found to work at this point.


----------



## defiant07 (Mar 30, 2013)

Devaj101 said:


> Did the program work properly? cuz i got the same tablet and there is like no other known way too root this thing on the Internet.

Click to collapse



just to reconfirm: the free version of unlock root does work.

have not tried flashing firmwares from the tabs listed in the third post though. anyone have a link to a confirmed working cwm recovery for it?


----------



## sleeksheekgeek (Apr 6, 2013)

*Dragon Touch Firmware*



chris0488 said:


> The firmware for the momo9, visual land connect 7, Micromax Funbook work on the 7 inch dragon touch tablets.
> I am running 4.1.2 Jelly Bean on mine now.

Click to collapse



Could you please give me/share  a detailed outline of how you were able to update your tablet please?


----------



## chris0488 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Dragon Touch*

The Dragon Touch Tablet is a better looking momo9 clone. I have tested almost every firmware for momo9 and clones and they all work. You use a program called live suit to install the firmware. You can also install cm9 with the momo9 comp zip 1.2.0 by Christian Troy. Only problem is hardware keys are messed up.


----------



## defiant07 (Apr 19, 2013)

*[Guide - Pt.1] How to Mod Stock Firmware to Maximize Performance (neophyte friendly)*



sleeksheekgeek said:


> Could you please give me/share  a detailed outline of how you were able to update your tablet please?

Click to collapse



Let me begin by stating I do NOT think it is worth it to flash different firmwares.  The reason for this is that at this point in time there are no roms designed specifically for our device.  As such any rom you flash will likely have bugs (see the above post; also I tried multiple times with multiple versions of Cyanbook, a CyanogenMod port for the Micromax Funbook, and each had the following problems: no autorotate, the internal sd (the 5.31 mb part) shows as damaged, the external sd is recognized as the internal sd, the camera does not work, and the soft back, home, and recent buttons don’t work).  Furthermore, even if you should find a reasonably bug free jellybean rom, upgrading to jb would ensure the inability to use Chainfire3d, which is needed should you be interested in running games like Shadowgun or Epoch.  Thus, modifying the stock firmware would seem to be the most logical option to get the most out of this tablet.  At this point I would also advise avoiding Pimp My Rom, Android Tweaker, Seeder, task killers, and ram management apps; some yield less than favorable results and some conflict with V6 SuperCharger, which imo yields optimal results.  So now that we have established it is probably not prudent to flash a different rom, how can we relatively easily modify the stock firmware so as to maximize for efficiency and utility???

***Obligatory Warning & Disclaimer:  Although all of the following mods are proven by my empirical results, I take no responsibility if you cannot follow directions and brick your tablet :silly:, but I will periodically check this thread and provide what little help I am capable of should anyone have any issues .  Also to be on the safe side I would advise ensuring at least a 50% battery level before undertaking any of these steps; an unexpected shutdown may have deleterious effects :crying:!!!

***Note:  If while following this guide you find your performance getting worse (e.g. laggy, slow boot and load times) don’t worry I too experienced such things at various points and the last step “SuperClean and ReStart” will make all the mods work together as an efficient whole.  Should you opt not to use V6 SuperCharger you should still wipe your cache and dalvik cache once you are done making changes, after wiping caches reboot (I would advise not interacting with the device for 5-10 minutes in order to allow the dalvik to rebuild without interference).

***Giving Credit Where Credit is Due:  I take no credit for any of the following mods, methodologies, or apps (with the exception of figuring out how to extend the usb host capacities and the actual modding of the vold.fstab file not the general method).  Links are provided to the relevant original posts/threads, so be sure to check them out and give the posts thanks and the threads five star ratings (don’t forget me if you find this post useful)!!! :good:

:laugh: Now on to the fun stuff (be sure to read each step in its entirety before proceeding with it; reading all the steps before doing anything would also likely be wise):

1.  Factory Reset: This step is totally OPTIONAL, but it would be cool if someone did it as it would allow that individual to make an as near to stock as is possible nandroid backup that would be permissible to post to this thread/forum.  Obviously you can backup/restore all your apps and data with titanium backup, rom toolbox, or a similar app.  I would appreciate it as I instituted a number of these mods before I found a viable cwm (don’t know why as I never plan to go back, lol, guess it’s just a sense of completeness or something) and I imagine our buddy chris0488 would appreciate it too as it would allow him to return full functionality to his device.  Note: I would advise resetting if you want to switch your internal and external sd cards (see step 7), although I believe you can just copy all the contents of your internal to your external sd prior to the switch and be good to go following a reboot, but I am unsure if this works with the asecure folder (the folder with all the stuff moved to sd card via the native apps to sd function).  In my opinion, wiping and restoring later seems cleaner and safer.

2a.  Gain Root: You can use the free version of Unlock Root [warning: this will change you pc’s browser homepage, add a search bar, and a few add-ons; luckily all the changes can be undone with minimal effort].  It is a simple oneclick program: enable usb debugging (settings>>developer options) and unknown installation sources (settings>>security) on your tablet, connect to pc via usb, do NOT enable storage mode, run Unlock Root and follow the prompts.  Note: You need to have the proper driver installed on your pc prior to running Unlock Root; Koush recently released a universal adb driver, check it out here http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/0...-driver-for-windows-that-actually-works-on-8/ .
2b. If already rooted and if you did step 1 reinstall SuperSU.

3.  Adding ClockworkMod Recovery [warning: this is a cwm 5 based recovery that is not fully functional on our device, it does NOT backup the contents of the external sd, but aside from that it works as it should]: Go here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1702299 and download the zip from the first post to the base directory of your internal sd card, unzip, install the novotools apk, run novotools, select ‘flash recovery.’  You should get a toast that reads something to the effect of ‘recovery flashed.’  To test if it worked reboot in to recovery (this can be done via novotools, settings>>backup/recovery, or by powering off and then powering back on while holding the vol+ button), make a backup, and reboot.  Uninstall novotools as it is no longer of use.  If you did step 1 please post a copy of this backup.  Note: Should you ever do a restore and all your data is not fully restored just keep restoring it and eventually cwm will get it right (this seems to be a fairly common issue with modded versions of cwm).  Also note that should you switch your internal and external sd, cwm will backup the actual external as if was the internal, which is good, but for some reason when using the standard backup option that normally writes to the external sd (post-switch this would be the actual internal sd) it writes to the internal sd (post-switch this would be the actual external sd), which is not a bad thing, it’s just a bit odd imo.


----------



## defiant07 (Apr 19, 2013)

*[Guide - Pt.2] How to Mod Stock Firmware to Maximize Performance (neophyte friendly)*



sleeksheekgeek said:


> Could you please give me/share  a detailed outline of how you were able to update your tablet please?

Click to collapse



4.  Chainfire3D: This is more for gamers, however some report more general performance gains; in my experience I noticed no enhancements aside from the ability to play previously unplayable games.  You can install it through the playstore or you can get it here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1087427 (don’t bother with the pro version as the per-app settings do NOT work).  Don’t worry cf3d is compatible with our stock version of ics, just do NOT use nightmode.  The first time you run the app you will need to install its driver (just install the normal one, as I understand things I do not think the experimental one would benefit our device), which requires a reboot.  Upon rebooting you will find cf3d is missing from the app drawer, simply reinstall it and you’ll almost be ready.  Run a search of xda or on google and download the plug-ins, place the zips in the base directory of your sd card and install them using cf3d.  After installing them you can delete the zips.  Now have fun experimenting with the settings and seeing what games you can get running!  Note: As noted numerous other places don’t forget to turn off all the default settings when not playing a game that requires it; the reasons being battery drain and image quality degradation.

***The following three steps require a root file manager (e.g. root explorer, es file explorer) so go install your preferred app now.

5.  Adding Full USB Host API: Have you noticed the limited nature of your tablet’s usb host abilities (e.g. you can plug and play external keyboards, but you cannot communicate with thumb drives and game pads, despite the fact they are being powered)?  Well the reason for this is that the developers forgot or neglected to include the requisite permission.  To remedy this quandary you need to manually add it.  Download the xml file I made here http://www54.zippyshare.com/v/23184268/file.html somewhere on your device.  Using your root file manager select the xml file for move or copy, next navigate to the system/etc/permissions directory, mount r/w, paste, set permissions to rw-r--r--, mount r/o, and reboot.  You can now use thumb drives and game pads!  Note: You will need a mini on-the-go (otg) cable in order to connect with devices that need to be powered and you will need an app (I recommend USB/BT Joystick Center 6) to get game pads working unless you can manually install the proper drivers.

6.  Touch Response & Scrolling build.prop Tweaks: Via your root file manager navigate to the system directory, mount r/w, copy the untouched build.prop file somewhere safe to act as a backup should you ever want or need it (root explorer will automatically make a backup for you named build.prop.bak), go back to the system directory, open the build.prop file with your root file manager’s text editor, and add the following lines to the end of the file:

debug.performance.tuning=1
video.accelerate.hw=1
ro.max.fling_velocity=12000 
ro.min.fling_velocity=8000
ro.min_pointer_dur=8
view.scroll_friction=0

save, exit, ensure permissions are still set to rw-r--r--, mount r/o, and reboot.  Note: The effectiveness of build.prop tweaks are debatable and I added these tweaks after supercharging, which also helps touch and scrolling, I think there were some marginal gains in sensitivity and speed, but it could just be placebo as such you’re probably not missing too much if you skip this step.

7. Switching Internal & External SD Cards (modified vold.fstab): Although there are a number of apps and scripts that can move data and apps to the external sd they all have downsides like ram consumption, getting killed, being tedious, being laggy, and requiring special partitions.  I believe the best way to get more really functional memory is to hard switch the internal and external sd cards by using a modded vold.fstab file.  Warning: This will introduce one minor bug, after you disconnect your device from your pc when using usb storage mode the internal sd (post-switch the actual external sd) will not automatically remount, the solution is simply to reboot – although this is marginally annoying it is a small price to pay and you can avoid it for the most part by using a wireless file transfer app (I like Airdroid).  To make things a bit easier on you, go here http://www36.zippyshare.com/v/75650346/file.html and download the zip I made.  Extract it somewhere on your device; you’ll get two files vold.fstab.bak (this is a copy of the original file you can use as a backup) and vold.fstab (which is the file I modified).  Using your root file manager navigate to the system/etc directory, mount r/w, delete the vold.fstab file, go back to where you extracted the zip and select the modded vold.fstab file for copy/move, navigate back to system/etc, paste, set permissions to rw-r--r--, mount r/o, and reboot.  Check to see if it worked by going to settings>>storage.  Magic!  Note: I am using a 32 mb class 4 Sandisk and performance seems the same if not a little better, but should you use a different class or manufacturer your results may vary.  Also note that if you decide to do this make sure your actual external sd only has one partition and that it is formatted to fat32.  If you have multiple partitions the switch will not work properly and I am not sure what will happen if it is formatted differently, but I imagine the switch would not work as the actual internal sd is fat32.

8.  Ram Swap: Fortunately our stock kernel supports swap, which basically allows background things that are consuming ram to be pushed on to a portion of a sd card.  In order to take advantage of this option you must use an app or script and there are quite a few of them (many of which require a special partition), I recommend Swapper 2 because of its ease and lightness (it eats around 2 mb of ram), plus it’s free.  Install it via the playstore or grab it from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1821071 . Once installed, run it, and from its main settings menu enable run on boot, safe unmount, and safe remount, also set your swap size and swappiness (I personally use 256 mb/60; you can probably set the size to a lesser value as I never come close to use it  all).  Now go in to its advanced settings menu and enable recreate swap file and reformat swap.  Finally go back to the app’s main screen and turn it on.  Give it a few minutes to set everything up and you’ll be up and running.  You have just expanded your ram!  Note: Many of the steps in this guide could be done in any order, however I strongly advise doing this after switching your internal and external that way the swap file is created on what is actually your external sd.  Warning: Swap may degrade sd card life.

9.  Reinstall/Restore Apps: If you did step 1, now is a good time to reinstall or restore your apps.

10. Debloat System Apps: Using your root file manager navigate to system/apps, mount r/w, delete unused/unwanted apk files, mount r/o, and reboot.  Check this http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Barebones web page out and use it as a general guideline for what is safe to remove.  I personally deleted livewallpapers and livewallpaperspicker, replaced the stock launcher with apex launcher, and replaced the calculator, recorder, music, and musicfx apps with tiny apps (floating).  To turn a user app in to a system app navigate to data/apps, select the desired apk file for move, navigate to system/apps, paste, ensure permissions are rw-r--r--, mount r/o, and reboot.  Note: These tasks can be accomplished in a more automated fashion using apps like titanium backup or rom toolbox.

11. Force Apps to SD: I assume you have used the native apps to sd function to move all the apps that would allow it, but usually there are still a few large apps stuck on your internal storage (the 1 gb part).  Use an app like Droidsail Super App2SD to force the larger apps that do not support the native function to the sd; experiment and see what apps can safely be moved, most games can be moved without change in performance (e.g. lag, load times). 

12. Adding Init.d Support: Init.d is basically the ability to run scripts during the boot process; it is not really needed, but it makes supercharger better as you will not have to set script manager to run on boot.  Go here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1933849 and download the app from the first post, install it, run it, select enable init.d support, select verify to check if it worked, and you’re done.  Uninstall the app as it is no longer of use.  Damn that was easy!  Note: I am not sure if the version of busybox installed with Unlock Root has the needed applet so you may want to install a newer/different version of busybox via one of its many installer apps or use the supercharger starter kit [see step 13] prior to this step.

13. V6 SuperCharger: As preparation go to the playstore and install Script Manager.  Next head on over to the main thread here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=991276 and check it out; I cannot sing my praises for this script loud enough, it rocks harder than ledzep.  After you read through the first two posts of the main thread go here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=18703418&postcount=5021 and download the newest starter kit.  Extract the zip in the base directory of your internal sd (if you did the sd switch this would be your actual external sd), run the StartMeUp.sh script with superuser permission via script manager, and follow the prompts (note: SuperSU’s su binary is good and will avoid errors, you should just run this to ensure busybox has all the needed applets and to add sqlite and zipalign).  Now go here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39519682#post39519682 to grab the latest V6 SuperCharger script and go here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1914159 to get the latest Ultimatic Jar Patcher Tools.  Extract the Ultimatic Jar Patcher Tools zip anywhere on your pc.  Next connect your tablet to your pc via usb, do NOT turn on storage mode, run the v6 supercharger script with superuser permission via script manager, follow the prompts and you’ll be supercharged in no time; as the first post in the main thread states, ‘it will hold your hand and explain things as it goes along.’  Be sure when you get to the “Jelly ISCream” phase to choose the manual option and use the Ultimatic Jar Patcher Tools (all you have to do is run the ultimatic .bat file).  Also I cannot stress enough do not forget to “SuperClean and ReStart.”

If you followed steps one through thirteen you should now have a mega-dope-fresh-fly custom rom with numerous appreciable performance gains (full usb host capacities, better touch response, faster scrolling, fewer launcher redraws, faster web browsing, better battery life, faster boot times, faster load times, better multitasking, and I’m sure there are a few more that are not coming to mind at the moment).  I would also suggest installing an app that hides the bottom/system bar, I recommend full!screen+, so as to maximize your viewable real estate (note: this will throw off the touch mapping in a few apps, so have an easy means of restoring it when needed).  As usual be safe when hacking – make backups (after each step?) and always wear a condom (on each appendage?) .  Enjoy, Have Fun, & Don’t Forget to Give Thanks!!! :laugh:


----------



## defiant07 (Apr 29, 2013)

*a few updates to my guide*

Another way to achieve the same results as step 8 can be found here http://androidforums.com/boost-mobile-warp-all-things-root/610449-ram-swapping-without-swapper2.html .  It works perfectly so long as you follow step 12 and add init.d support.  Moreover, this will save you a few megabytes of memory and ram.  Note: You will need to edit the 99SuperCharger init.d script to reflect the same swappiness value as that set up in your sysctl.conf file; if you don't supercharger will set swappiness to 20.

Also check zep's twitter here https://twitter.com/zeppelin_rox to stay up on all the newest updates to V6 SuperCharger.


----------



## silverstee1 (Aug 23, 2013)

*Full USB host API*

Could anyone post the xml file to enable full USB host API as it seems to no longer be on zippyshare, or explain how to enable it without the xml file?

Thanks


----------



## Gigante Verde (May 14, 2014)

Hi defiant07, 

First, sorry for my poor English 

I just bought the tablet Dragon Touch Y88 (with Android 4.1.1), and because of the limitations of internal space, I realize indicating step # 7, but the link to the file vold.fstab no longer working. Might you please make a new link or send me the modified file?

thanks


----------



## dahrat (Jun 10, 2014)

my A7 stopped booting and i contacted the company, they sent me this link.
http://tabletexpress.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=10&Itemid=107

and then tell me to download this upgrade file.
http://support.tabletexpress.com/?model=IMGfiles&file=Y88.zip

youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PagvLih2cc&feature=youtu.be

hopefully this helps in some way of Roms/modding


----------



## Strizay (Dec 23, 2014)

Is there a way to root the Dragon Touch Y88X?  I tried root unlock, but I can't even get the newest version to install correctly.  I've tried older versions but my device isn't being detected.  I have the generic adb drivers installed and debugging is enabled, still no luck.  any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Strizay (Dec 25, 2014)

does anyone have the newest release of Root Unlock minus the spyware?  or any other root method?


----------



## meissen (Dec 28, 2014)

Been trying a variety of methods but haven't had any luck being able to gain root. Most instructions relating to Dragon Touch tablets seem to be for ICS or JB, not for Kit Kat.


----------



## chris0488 (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a dragon touch mid70404w tablet and i need the stock firmware to fix it and i cant find it anywere i have looked everywere for over a week, if someone could help me out it would be appreciated.

Specification:

Operation system: Android 4.0 supports HD Flash 11
CPU: Allwinner A10 Cortex A8 1.2G
Screen: 7 inches 5 Points Capacitive Touch 16:9 .800 * 480
Storage: 8GB
Memory: DDR3 512MB
Storage Extend: 128MB-32GB SD/TF Support
Wifi: 802.11b/g/n
Camera:0.3Mpx
G-Sensor: All gravity induction
Battery: 3200mAh
Play Time: 8 hour music for music, with earphone, 5 hours above for video, HDMI output playing time above 3 hours
Language: English, Spanish, French, German, Italian, Korean, Polish, Russian, Chinese Simple, Chinese Tradition 
Browser: Google Chrome Browser,
Online entertainment: Support Online video, online TV, online Movie, Online Music, Online Radio.
Game: 3D Game can be supported by internal 3d accelerate of hardware. There are more than 200 thousand kind of free software in Google Play
Music Playing: MP3,WMA,APE,FLAC,WAV Format
Video Playing: Formats Support: MKV(H.264 HP), AVI, RM/RMVB, MPEG-1,MPEG-2 
Video Output: HDMI 720P to 1080P to 2160P full HD output, and Video output (AV output)
USB: USB2.0
Accessories: Charger, USB cable. Box. User Manual
Dimensions: 7.6 * 4.7 * 0.45 inches


----------



## Strizay (Dec 28, 2014)

yeah, this thing is crap anyway, don't waste your money on it.


----------



## bnook (Feb 3, 2015)

Would the root unlock work on the Dragon Touch A93 (9inch)? 

Does it even still work on the Y88x? Sounds like people were having some problems more recently...


----------



## Guardian_Bob (Feb 13, 2015)

bnook said:


> Would the root unlock work on the Dragon Touch A93 (9inch)?
> 
> Does it even still work on the Y88x? Sounds like people were having some problems more recently...

Click to collapse



With respect to the Dragon Touch a93, using kingo root, I was able to get ADB to give me a root terminal.  I was able to remount /system as RW, and then hit the wrong menu item in the GUI I was using such that I locked it looking for a bootloader.  (Probably because /system was RW).  Anyways stock firmware isn't out there, so I tried the y88x firmware.  It boots, but the touch screen and orientation sensor are misconfigured and sound doesn't work.  Kingo works just fine on the Y88X firmware tabletexpress has, but they don't have the a93 firmware.  I didn't have a chance to get a stock backup, so if this helps someone, could they help me out with grabbing a stock image?


----------



## robertmf (May 27, 2015)

*DT Y88X wake up app?*

Does anyone know an app which will wake up the screen w/out using the power button?   Something tilt or tap-tap since the Y88X doesn't have the proximity sensor.      I've tried several from the Play Store but not getting expected actions.

Thanks in advance


----------



## codyw1996 (Sep 8, 2015)

*Kingo Works!*

I have successfully rooted my Dragon Touch 7 inch w/Kit kat (Model:Y88X) using the latest version of Kingo root and the universal adb driver.  

You can find the adb driver that I used here: adbdriver(dot)com/downloads/

The site looks a little sketchy, but the driver software is legit. It's just a standalone exe you don't have to install it or anything.

Just plug in your tablet with usb debugging enabled.

Run the adb driver software

It will see a device with a red X by it.

Click the install button and the red X will become a green check indicating that the driver is installed. Run device manager to ensure that adb composite device is present.

Download and run Kingo root and it will see your device and for me it gave me the option of rooting again or unrooting which is weird because the tablet was not rooted.

Click root again and it should succeed.

Remember to install busybox using the busybox installer from the play store.


----------



## codyw1996 (Sep 9, 2015)

Okay I rooted the tablet in the previous post now i'm trying to flash cwm. Apparently this tablet is a momo9 clone as mentioned already and the recovery.mg file mentioned in a previous post is supposedly compatible. But that stupid novo7 app does not work. It just freezes when I click on install recovery. The device locks up and forces me to do a hard power off. 

So I just updated sqlite3 on the device and installed flash_image. 
And it appears to work (no error messages) as evidenced by this screenshot of my adb console, but when I reboot the recovery is not cwm. It is the stock recovery.






Is the device re flashing it's stock firmware at boot? How do I prevent this.


----------



## andrewfy (Sep 29, 2015)

*usb host driver file?*

Can we get a new link for the usb host xml driver file?



silverstee1 said:


> Could anyone post the xml file to enable full USB host API as it seems to no longer be on zippyshare, or explain how to enable it without the xml file?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse


----------



## Jeff_Hoskins (Oct 13, 2015)

*too helpful. Its unamerican*

Why would you be so helpful? Whats in it for you? Are you blackhat trying to inject code on our tablets? I dont trust this guy... too helpful. Its unamerican







defiant07 said:


> 4.  Chainfire3D: This is more for gamers, however some report more general performance gains; in my experience I noticed no enhancements aside from the ability to play previously unplayable games.  You can install it through the playstore or you can get it here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1087427 (don’t bother with the pro version as the per-app settings do NOT work).  Don’t worry cf3d is compatible with our stock version of ics, just do NOT use nightmode.  The first time you run the app you will need to install its driver (just install the normal one, as I understand things I do not think the experimental one would benefit our device), which requires a reboot.  Upon rebooting you will find cf3d is missing from the app drawer, simply reinstall it and you’ll almost be ready.  Run a search of xda or on google and download the plug-ins, place the zips in the base directory of your sd card and install them using cf3d.  After installing them you can delete the zips.  Now have fun experimenting with the settings and seeing what games you can get running!  Note: As noted numerous other places don’t forget to turn off all the default settings when not playing a game that requires it; the reasons being battery drain and image quality degradation.
> 
> ***The following three steps require a root file manager (e.g. root explorer, es file explorer) so go install your preferred app now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Jasmine1012 (Oct 16, 2015)

It's the first time I've heard of this brand


----------



## Mantoi (Dec 1, 2015)

Jeff_Hoskins said:


> Why would you be so helpful? Whats in it for you? Are you blackhat trying to inject code on our tablets? I dont trust this guy... too helpful. Its unamerican

Click to collapse



REALLY?? Are you f* serious?

If you read A LITTE BIT about ANDROID you should know that 'THOSE COMMANDS' are not INJECTING YOUR TABLET AT ALL.:good:


----------



## Southernsupertramp (Dec 14, 2015)

This is my first time on here and completely new to all of this.  I have the A93 that I was able to root using Kingroot.  It was done without a computer and for the most part was fairly simple.  Now I want to try and fix the wifi problems that it has and don't know how to go about that.  I've never flashed rom before as this is my first time rooting a device so like I sad I'm a Newby and need detailed instructions.  I also saw that someone was looking to see if there was someone that didn't mind wiping their data completely for some reason.  I don't have a problem doing that I just need to be given instructions on what needs to be done before and after


----------



## icecc (Feb 12, 2016)

*Dragon Touch Y88*

Hey guys I have a Dragon Touch Y88 Tablet that i need to resat but i can't get the firmware for it can anyone help


----------



## Bad.Fish (Jun 1, 2016)

Kingo root works to root

from my HTC One S on Marshmallow biyatch.....


----------



## Ray50 (Jun 2, 2016)

*Need Y88X OS/firmware files*

My granddaughter loved her y88x I got her last Christmas but now it seems to be infected. Play store stopped working and she gets full screen pop-up adds every few minutes.  I did a full 'factory' reset and side loaded Google play. I could use the play store once then the pop-up adds started again and the play store stopped working. I am not sure what survived the 'factory' reset but something BAD did. Any ideas for a fix...it does boot and apps will run if you keep x-ing out the adds.  If I buy another ($40) is there a way to save/back-up the factory OS/Firmware to fix the infected one.  Thanks!


----------



## Bad.Fish (Jun 3, 2016)

Root using kingo root using a computer. Then add SD maid apk. Makes the tablet run a lot smoother

from my HTC One S on Marshmallow biyatch.....


----------



## Rickyzx (Jun 3, 2016)

Seems to me a good a good option. What about the price?


----------



## Austinwilson702 (Oct 1, 2018)

*Kingo Root*



meissen said:


> Been trying a variety of methods but haven't had any luck being able to gain root. Most instructions relating to Dragon Touch tablets seem to be for ICS or JB, not for Kit Kat.

Click to collapse



I used Kingo Root and it worked perfect for me!


----------

